# How is everyone's Kindle holding up?



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

I ordered a few weeks before it was released and got it early September. From September - November I must of had about 4 replacements. This one was fine when I got it in like November but now I am seeing loads of things going wrong with the case. If I apply pressure at the top the back cover feels really loose and I hear a squeaking noise, also the page buttons are getting worse and worse, just becoming more and more spongy. I really dunno whether I should just leave it or call CS? My Kindle rarely leaves my house and is always kept in the Amazon cover.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I suspect it's just luck (or lack of it). I've had a K2, a DX, a DXG and a K3 and all of them have been perfect first time and all are well used and are still going strong. *touches wood*!!


----------



## Fireheart223 (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry you've had so many problems with yours  

I got a K2 a year ago, which my mom has now, and it's had no problems. My K3, I've had since October and I've had no problems with it either, even with the non-lighted Amazon cover.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had a K1.... and now a K3 and both are alive and well.  My K3 had the sun fade/slow page turn issues until the update and that took care of everything.  Couldn't be happier with them!!  Sorry you've had problems!!


----------



## Horus11B (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm actually on my 4th kindle right now but all of my replacements come due to the fact I spend a very large amount of time in crappy places doing stupid things with a kindle in my backpack. You wouldnt happen to have the cs number handy would you? Mabye its my lack of effort but I cant seem to navigate to the right page on amazon.com. Also it could be because I'm outside the US... I've noticed I cant buy certain books here.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I got a K2i in May of last year and the headphone jack went out in about 6 uses in about a week. Then they kept sending me "junk" replacements. Really bad ghosting on one, a battery that wouldn't last the day on another and so on. The last person I talked to at customer service was a supervisor and asked me what I wanted him to do. I told him my brother and my son had Kindles and they were what I considered good, I wanted another one, but it had better be new and not someone else's return or just send me the money.

I got the Kindle I  have now, #5. The thing is as close to perfect as you could ask for. I use it everyday pretty much. Battery life doesn't seem to have changed. The key print looks like new. Might be just a little slower with it loaded up with books, but I hear that from others and it isn't really noticeable.

I try to keep it in a cover when traveling or not reading, but I read it "bare."

So, a happy ending, but I wouldn't want to go through that again.

Good Luck,
Scott


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

had my kindle 3 about 2 months now, no problems so far


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

Hmm, do you guys think I will be offered a replacement then? I know it's only a little thing, but I don't expect it to get like this when it barely leaves my house. I will probably ring them tomorrow if I decide to. 
thanks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If it's under warranty still, they will replace it if it's reported as defective.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I've had a K1, K2, and K3. I sold the K1; the K2 and the K3 are both still working just fine. I've never had to replace any of them.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

I received a K2i for Christmas 2009.  Within days, the back button stopped working.  Amazon CS sent me a replacement on 1/2/10, and knock on wood, I haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## Me and My Kindle (Oct 20, 2010)

Great idea for a thread! I'm curious to hear how long other people's Kindles have lasted

Amazon sent me a replacement Kindle 2 in October, so I've only had mine for about five months. But I've never had any trouble with it. (I just want it to last long enough that I can eventually upgrade it to a Kindle 4 instead of a Kindle 3!)


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I've had my K3G since the middle of November. The case just above the page turn buttons has always been a little creaky if I squeeze it gently, but I don't see any serious problem. I think some of my keys are a little faded, especially E, I, Home, and Back, but they have been that way a long time now without any further fading. At first I thought it was just because I needed new eyeglasses, but I have new ones now and the fading is there. I don't use the letter keys that much, mostly the Home and Back, and I'm trying to be careful about how I handle them. It's not serious enough in my mind to go through the whole exchange process with Amazon. Otherwise, everything else is OK.

Funny...the board spell check just suggested "Maidenform" as a correction for "mid-November."


----------



## Alaskan (Dec 31, 2010)

I bought my wife the white K3 for Christmas, in December of 2010.  I liked it so much (as did she) I bought myself the graphite K3 in January 2011.  We have not had any issues with either one.  Both are in Edge cases and both have "skins" on them.  The only thing I wonder is if mine develops cracks, like other have gotten, will I see them with the skins on?  Both Kindles get used every day and we are extremely happy with both!!  Hope they last forever and never give us any issues!!  Can't imagine life without a Kindle now!!

Alaskan


----------



## Tuttle (Jun 10, 2010)

I got my kindle 2 in May 2009, and its not had any replacements. I've only broken large numbers of waterproof covers randomly, not the kindle itself.


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm wondering how many of these broken kindle were result of owner actions. If it were a cheap subpar brand device/brand, it would be a different story. I can't imagine 3 or 4 of these kindles failing one after another from the same operator. Amazon should ban these customers.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

I have a K2, which I've had for 8 months. No problems until yesterday, when it froze. I got it sorted with the help of some of the kind folks here. Other than that, no issues (hope I'm not tempting fate).


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

McGee said:


> I'm wondering how many of these broken kindle were result of owner actions. If it were a cheap subpar brand device/brand, it would be a different story. I can't imagine 3 or 4 of these kindles failing one after another from the same operator. Amazon should ban these customers.


While I'm sure there are some people who never learned to be careful with their toys.  But I don't think it's fair to make such a blanket statement. In fact it could be perceived as rather insulting, to those who have had problems that were clearly not their fault. So let's not go down this road at all, eh? 

The question is: how is your Kindle holding up?

My answer: the one I received in August died quietly in it's sleep on Wednesday night. I'd had no fading, creaking, cracking or other problems. It just didn't want to wake up on Thursday morning. Sometimes a device just fails. 

I called CS Thursday morning and it's replacement was here by midday on Friday.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Well it took 4 tries for me out the gate to get one without too many issues, so there never was a chance for any mistreating it. 

I decided to keep #4 as I got tired of transferring and everything. This one always had a wobbly back that would sink in where you hold it, so Its in a cover and never comes out. Unfortunately it doesn't have the greatest battery life if I compare what others get out of it and I just noticed the dreaded crack developing. It is very very small at this point about 4mm long and still thin.  So I wait because I dread what other issues a replacement might have.  . It left the house exactly once. 

My K1 on the other hand is still jugging along for hubby, no cracks, no nothing. Always felt way more solid to me then the K3. And I still miss the turn buttons on the K1. 

I won't worry as I know if the crack gets worse before the year is up, they will send me a replacement, or so I hope. 

Thankfully we are dealing with Amazon here.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I got my first Kindle ever 1/22/11 & just exchanged it for a new one today because the wireless (3G) would disconnect all the time & create other problems. My new one is still charging right now so I'm not sure if it has any problems yet. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've had no issues with any of the one's I've had.

K1--bought used in early 2009 around the K2 launch.  My girlfriend uses it, still going strong.

K2--Refurb bought in Summer 2010.  Gave it to my parents, still going strong.

K3--Graphite, wifi only model.  Bought after X-mas 2010.  Have had no issues with it at all.  No letters wearing off etc.


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

The only major K3 problem  I had  (and  it ended up  not being  the Kindle's fault)  was due to the auto rebooting.  Amazon sent me  2  replacements until they realized it was their unlighted  cover hinges.


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

No problems with my Kindles and Kindle apps here.  My K1 is going strong without any battery changes.  My K2i still travels well with me after one brand new replacement (it was due to UPS leaving it out in the pouring rain and in a puddle).  My Kindle apps on my iPod and iPad sync without any issues and updates themselves every few months.

As people say "knock on wood". 

Tris


----------



## NotActive (Jan 24, 2011)

content


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My K3 had the sun fade/slow page turn issues until the update and that took care of everything. Couldn't be happier with them!! Sorry you've had problems!!


you're kidding! there is a sun fade issue on the K3's too?


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My K1 will be 3 years old in May and it still works fine - needs a new battery and I have one, just need to get around to installing it. Once I got past the problems with the non-lighted Amazon cover (which caused me to have my K3 replaced twice as defective), my K3 has never had a problem.


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

Going on my third month with the K3 after having the first one replaced as it would never work at all.  No problems since then.  I love it!!!


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I got my K2i in early April '10.  I read it everyday.  I actually need to charge it about every 5 days because I use it so much.  The only problems I have had are spells where I will need to reboot (several times in a few days) it becouse it gets stuck.  I don't know if it is the ATT conection or I overwhelm it with too many page clicks too close together.  And I have had the clock get off by several hours and needed to reboot two or three times to get it back to the right time.

But other than the above I love my Kindle.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

Here is a family Kindle update. I saw my son in Ky today for his birthday. His Kindle would hardly charge and he had to wiggle the cable. I had mine with me and it did fine. So the cable was bad, but the Kindle still lives on.

I hear of cable problems, some here have posted pictures where the things come apart and are powdery or look like they have been shredded.

Scott


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

I could not be happier with my K3. I have used it at least a dozen time per day and taken three business trips. When traveling I keep it in a zippered Edge case, around the house it is "naked" (Well, not really naked..... PJ's and fuzzy slippers...).

No troubles with 3.1 update and the Jailbreak routine (original) made it through fine. I do not used my Kindle for anything other than reading and I do treat it gently. 
Considering how many of these have been sold, the number of failures is pretty low.

Happy reading folks !!


----------



## Jamjar (Nov 22, 2008)

I bought a Kindle 1 in August of 2008.  It had a white line that showed on the screen savers so I returned it and received another Kindle 1 within a day.  This Christmas, I gave the Kindle 1 to my sister and upgraded to a Kindle 3.  Both are going great.


----------



## TeresaDAmario (Jan 30, 2011)

I got my kindle 2 years ago this month.  3 months later I was on a trip. I tucked my kindle in the car console and went inside a fast food place to eat.  When I came back out, the e-ink had ruptured or something, and it looked like broken glass inside, though there were no sounds.  I contacted Amazon.  They Immediately replaced it. I was very happy with how quick they were.  The new one, I think is refurbished.  The power cord fits in it okay, but I have to position the kindle just right to make sure the green charge light comes on. Otherwise, it works just perfectly. I have a cover that I bought for it, which I wouldn't live without - because I'm a klutz, and worry about breakage.

It's a shame you've had such a bad experience.


----------



## jenny1983 (Sep 14, 2010)

My first K3 which I purchased in September is still trouble free (only problem is slight fading on the 5 way controller). My second K3 which I purchased in January is as new. I'm keeping fingers crossed that for once I got lucky with gadgets


----------



## Bunny Hugger (Jan 7, 2011)

I've had my K3 since 12/21/2010 & so far so good!  It's still in perfect condition with no key fade.  It's used everyday.


----------



## Phil75070 (Dec 30, 2009)

I wasn't "into" Kindles until we got our first one for Christmas 2009, but weren't there issues with the original K1? We were told to wait for the K2 when we first thought about getting one. Now, there have been a number of problems reported with the K3 from problems caused by the case, to cracking, to letters wearing off keys, to battery problems. Either these devices are designed and manufactured by a 3rd party in which case they were not thoroughly tested by Amazon (or us the users have been the beta testers) or they are made to Amazon's specifications. In that case, I would be rethinking the requirements as not being stringent enough. I would also be looking to replace the current manufacturer with one that is more quality conscious.

Even if Amazon's agreement with the manufacturer is such that all of these replacements they are sending out don't cost them a nickel they still cost Amazon in other ways such as reputation, customer dissatisfaction, etc. I know I now look at the device every time I pick it up thinking that a problem is going to happen, from the cracking to letters wearing off. I already have experienced weird battery issues, fortunatley not bad enough to go through the frustration and time consuming process of replacing it and restoring all of my books. I don;pt knwo if we would ever get another one.


----------



## rittsi (Aug 10, 2010)

I received my 3rd generation Kindle on release date (my first Kindle) and after several issues with the battery I contacted Kindle support last week for a replacement. Just in time too because the day after talking with support my Kindle officially died. (It's stuck on critically low battery and no amount of charging has brought it back to life.) 

My replacement arrived today and I'm currently loading it with my book collection. While I love the device itself I hope to have better luck with the battery now.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

So far so good with my K3. The K2 US I had for a while never needed replacing. I sold it when I was desperate for money. I would be curious to know if it's still going, but I forget who I sold it to.


----------



## carl_h (Sep 8, 2010)

I got mine early September last year and it ran strong.  I had issues with the case that were resolved.  I developed an ink smudge inside the screen and CS replaced it.  I've been very pleased with both my Kindle and CS.  My wife has had her Kindle since November and has had no issues (including any issues with the nonlighted case she uses).


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2011)

Horribly. 

I started out loving it, then I started growing unhappy with the reading experience, then it just up and died while I was on trip back home, leaving me scrambling to find some printed books for the plane. 

The most embarassing part of it was that I was in the middle of an interview with a reporter from my hometown paper. Was telling her my novels were both available as Kindle editions, and she said, "Really, how do you like the Kindle?" I said I was happy with it, and offered to let her test it out for a few minutes. Then, when I brought it in and handed it to her, the stupid thing had completey died.

Looking forward to the iPad 2!


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks to me like a HARD side case would have been better; I bought the soft one for $30 from Amazon.

These projects may give you an idea or two:

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-Kindle-Cover/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Hardback-Nook-Case/

http://www.instructables.com/id/DIY-agenda-book-ereader-case/


----------



## s0nicfreak (Jun 10, 2010)

I got my k2 about a year ago, and despite being drooled on and dropped several times it is still working the same as the day I got it.


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

Been searching the dub-dub-dub for a hard case; I wonder if this one is any good:
http://cgi.ebay.com/CaseCrown-Case-Cover-Sleeve-Amazon-Kindle-3-8003-/180635211219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a0eb295d3
price is low enough.

"# Fits the Amazon Kindle 3 3G Wifi
# Made from durable scratch free neoprene "

not sure if neoprene is hard enough


----------



## tbsteph (May 3, 2009)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> you're kidding! there is a sun fade issue on the K3's too?


I thought the same thing. I expect the OP meant their K2.


----------



## Cindergayle (Mar 15, 2009)

My is holding fine right now!


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a 3G and have had it for a few months now. It seems to be holding up pretty well though I jaus noticed that I could not get the 3G to work today for some reason. I am on the edge of a 3G area on the map so maybe it is just down out here.
Ther good part is that I have a wi-fi with my modem and I can use the wifi anywhere in my house. I didn't know that until it connected the other day. Now it doesn't want to use 3G.
Maybe it is just a setting.
Ken


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

Raybrite said:


> Ther good part is that I have a wi-fi with my modem and I can use the wifi anywhere in my house. I didn't know that until it connected the other day. Now it doesn't want to use 3G.
> Maybe it is just a setting.
> Ken


I think I read that a K3 with 3G and wi-fi will default to wi-fi whenever it is available. This saves Amazon money.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

tbsteph said:


> I thought the same thing. I expect the OP meant their K2.


I hope..they said they had a K1 before the K3..didnt think either had sun fade issues..i ahd all three and th eonly one that had sun fade out of the box was the K2 which was expected


----------



## naypalm (Jul 1, 2010)

I've had my K3 since November 2010, and it's been running like a champ! I am quite surprised I haven't bricked  it with all the little tweaks and hacks I've done to the thing! My USB cable that came with it is fine too, although I still need to call KS to have the AC adapter replaced (it makes a high pitched noise and gets super hot).

EDIT: Just called KS, and they added a $20 credit towards a new AC adapter and Cable. On its way!


----------



## Raybrite (Feb 9, 2011)

I spoke too soon. Maybe I should have kept quiet. 
After I posted about 5 post earlier, my kindle stopped picking up 3G and only picked up Wi-Fi. This evening it stopped getting Wi-Fi and they are going to send me a replacement. I will send the one I have back when the new one arrives. I was just getting used to her. Now we must part. Sob, Sob, Sob.
The good part is that it only takes aout a week for the new one to arrive here.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

tbsteph said:


> I thought the same thing. I expect the OP meant their K2.


I have a K3 and before the current software release came out, there were reports from people that the page turns were slower in sun light (and I experienced this myself until the software update came out) -- not sun fade as occurred with some K2s but a sun-impact issue. Not sure if this is what they may have been referring to, but the good news is that problem seems to have been resolved.


----------



## pittle (Sep 9, 2010)

Mine has been acting a little weird lately.  Sometimes it locks up and I have the dickens of a time getting it to shut down.  Generally, it has the Kindle update screen on.  I have the non-lighted Amazon cover and guess I need to read about those issues.  Otherwise, I love the Kindle.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

pittle said:


> Mine has been acting a little weird lately. Sometimes it locks up and I have the dickens of a time getting it to shut down. Generally, it has the Kindle update screen on. I have the non-lighted Amazon cover and guess I need to read about those issues. Otherwise, I love the Kindle.


Just from what I've seen on this board, I would suspect your cover is the issue with the Kindle. Let us know what you figure out. And enjoy your subsidized lighted cover for which I paid full price.  And love.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

I purchased my first Kindle (K2 US) in May '09. It worked great until it met an untimely death with a storage tub.    

I've had my K3 since October and it's been working just fine.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

Wunderkind said:


> I have a K3 and before the current software release came out, there were reports from people that the page turns were slower in sun light (and I experienced this myself until the software update came out) -- not sun fade as occurred with some K2s but a sun-impact issue. Not sure if this is what they may have been referring to, but the good news is that problem seems to have been resolved.


current as in the 3.1 beta thats out there? (or is it no longer beta?)


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop said:


> current as in the 3.1 beta thats out there? (or is it no longer beta?)


It's is no longer beta and is being pushed out.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Fuzzy Dunlop, here's a link that gives more information regarding the 3.1 update: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_ksupport_softwareupdatek3?nodeId=200529700. They started pushing it to Kindle 3 devices automatically a few weeks ago. It's only being pushed via wi-fi, not 3G, so if you use 3G _only_ then you'll either need to download it to your computer and then install manually or visit a wi-fi hotspot.


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm going to get mine replaced. The case popped open when I was sliding the Kindle out of the cover, and I was able to close it again, but there are streaks on the right side of the eink display. If it was not under warranty, I would ignore it, but since it is, I'm going to send it back for a replacement. It's quite readable, it's off to the side where there is no writing, but it is distracting. I've read about flexible eink displays, I expect that future models will have displays that are less fragile.


----------



## asimon2525 (Feb 23, 2011)

I fead mine all the time, drag it around with me in home-made, padded case -- never any problems.  So sorry about yours!  Definitely contact Kindle.


----------



## marty888 (Mar 8, 2011)

My Kindle is 2 months old, has about 180 titles loaded, and I've read about 30 books.  No problems at all.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I bought K2s about two years ago. One of them is still going strong. The other one had a problem after a few months. It would still download and display books, but it wouldn't take a firmware upgrade. We called Amazon, and they had a brand new replacement on the front porch the next morning.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Fuzzy Dunlop, here's a link that gives more information regarding the 3.1 update: http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_200127470_ksupport_softwareupdatek3?nodeId=200529700. They started pushing it to Kindle 3 devices automatically a few weeks ago. It's only being pushed via wi-fi, not 3G, so if you use 3G _only_ then you'll either need to download it to your computer and then install manually or visit a wi-fi hotspot.


thanks..yea when i installed it manually on my wifes a few weeks ago it was only in beta..didnt realize it was out of beta..


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I had to just replace mine, which I received on the first available day for he K3, same with the K2 before it. It decided to type random characters when I used the keyboard and then to type when I was just minding my business and reading. Used the option to have CS call me back and was speaking to a guy named Bob in under a minute. He was going to do diagnostics, but then I told him I also had an e-ink splotch in the corner. That had been there for a couple weeks, but didn't bother anything so I didn't pursue it until I had to call for the other issue. As soon as I mentioned that, he said we needed to replace it. Nice guy, really fast to set it up. He said at one point that he had to ask me three questions which were comprised of had I abused the thing, with the last being, "have you ever dropped it from higher than shoulder level?" I responded, "_Shoulder _level? No," and he chuckled. Anyhow, the questions were asked after they'd agreed to replace it.

It shows up next day which is impressive because I live in the middle of nowhere and so overnight doesn't, unfortunately always mean overnight. The week before my copy of Waiting for "Superman" also arrived mangled, and they managed to get that to me in record time too. I go to fuel up the Kindle and realize I don't know where my husband stashed the network key, but I have the model with 3G so figure it'll still be cool for the moment. Only it's not cool. It's showing me great coverage and I know that coverage works here from experience, but it's telling me it cannot connect when I try to go to the store.

I call CS to explain and we go through some stuff. We also discuss living in a small town and ethnic food. Oh, vampire novels since she saw I liked them. She ends up saying she would send it over to tech to look at but that I should get the network key in ASAP so they know if it's a 3G issue or it doesn't connect no-how and no-way.

I put in the WiFi key a couple hours later and it's still not connecting. Call CS, speak to another woman and explain what had happened before and add the new development. We go through some stuff and she makes me type in some stuff and she sees that the MAC address she has on file does not match what I have on my end. So, she puts me on hold to get someone to fix it and after a few minutes comes back and apologized for the barely-there hold time. She says her supervisor is working on it and we chat. I find out her shift is ending shortly and we then discuss my experiences working a call center and how no one who does it likes getting that last minute call that turns out to be involved, we swap stories, and she tells me that it should be fixed -- suddenly my Kindle is downloading my blogs and is showing its new name! Yay! She thanked me for the conversation and for understanding her life. 

I came away from this thinking how professional and good these people are and how they made it all so easy. The whole thing with all calls was under 20 minutes and none of it was unpleasant. I wanted to do lunch with these people.


----------



## Beldin ME (Dec 3, 2010)

I have had my Kindle 3 since Christmas.  I read about 2 hours a day (retired).  Twenty three books later my Kindle is working fine.


----------



## busy_91 (Feb 22, 2011)

My K2 is almost 2 years old.  No problem with the device itslef. The only thing I had to replace was the power cord. I take mine out of the house often.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

having both a K2 and a K3 now..my impression is the K3 is more cheaply made which might be why people are having issues with unts coming apart, etc....the K2 just feels like more solid of a product vs the K3


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

From all the comments in this thread, I decided that I need a HARD cover case as well as the nice $30 one I got from Amazon. So, I took an old TEXTBOOK and made a case. And what is more suitable for a Kindle than a BOOK!? I can't see how to attach a pic here so you can see several at http://www.sticksite.com/kindle/


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

My goodness gracious, so much whining about so little.

I am happy to say that Amazon is maybe my favorite all time company period. Their customer service is excellent. Doesn't matter if my coffee shipment gets lost, or a Christmas present is in danger of missing Christmas this company over the years has bent over backwards to fix any issue I have ever had. This has made me a loyal customer. For everything from groceries to car parts I look to see if Amazon has it before I even think of buying any where else. 
And trust me that will carry over to diapers and things needed for my first grandchild due this summer. LOL When I offered to pay for the first years diaper service the kids asked don't you want to check out other diaper services Mom? Nope why would I? I save sales tax with Amazon and 30 % off because I will be putting the diapers on subscription. And should they be late or lost by UPS or FED Ex, Amazon, gallant and excellent customer service will come riding in to replace them at no cost with no questions asked ASAP.

That said, I have bought five Kindles for family members over the years. A couple of k2's and now 3 3rd generation Kindles this year for Christmas presents. A couple have been replaced, and honestly who can say what my family my family has done to them? My 30 year old son is liable to have slung his around in his backpack on one of his many camping trips. Knowing my daughter she probably has left hers in both freezing and boiling cars. yet all they had to do is call Amazon and a replacement was on it's way. *This is exactly why I shop with Amazon. *

People complaining about cords unraveling, geez those are mini USB cords that can be bought at any Walmart or radio shack for a couple bucks each. And I bet if you call Amazon they will credit you the couple of bucks.

I love my Kindle, have had it two years and been very well served by it. I got the extended warranty which has probably now ran out. But considering the price of the newest Kindles I do not think I will whine. I have had excellent use from my Kindle using it every day. I think I will act like a grown up and buck up and buy a new one when and if it ever goes out.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

wvpeach said:


> My goodness gracious, so much whining about so little.
> 
> I am happy to say that Amazon is maybe my favorite all time company period. Their customer service is excellent. Doesn't matter if my coffee shipment gets lost, or a Christmas present is in danger of missing Christmas this company over the years has bent over backwards to fix any issue I have ever had. This has made me a loyal customer. For everything from groceries to car parts I look to see if Amazon has it before I even think of buying any where else.
> And trust me that will carry over to diapers and things needed for my first grandchild due this summer. LOL When I offered to pay for the first years diaper service the kids asked don't you want to check out other diaper services Mom? Nope why would I? I save sales tax with Amazon and 30 % off because I will be putting the diapers on subscription. And should they be late or lost by UPS or FED Ex, Amazon, gallant and excellent customer service will come riding in to replace them at no cost with no questions asked ASAP.
> ...


i dont think anyone is whining..just answering the OP's question honestly


----------



## kindelken (Feb 27, 2011)

A LOT of folks in the forum had made VERY positive comments about Amazon, wvpeach. I'm new here but fully expect to make them also. But if you are in their affiliate program............. well, not so terribly impressed.


----------



## Tiphanie Thomas (Mar 10, 2011)

I got my kindle last year before the price was reduced, so I think I have a Kindle 2. I love it, except my charger acts very funny. I have to align it just right on the table for it to starting charging.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my K1 in Oct 08 and had no problems whatsoever but finally ended up replacing the battery last summer.  A couple of times it seemed like it wasn't going to come on so I would just take the battery out and put back in and I was good to go.  I don't know if that was an indication it was going to start giving me problems but then I noticed the K3 when I logged in to Amazon one day and decided to upgrade in Oct. 10.  Around Xmas, I was showing it to my brother and it just froze so I called CS and they called me back right away and we decided it was the non-lighted cover so got the usual cr++ and since then, it's been fine.  I've read a couple of DTB's in between and the battery never goes down as long as I remember to turn the wireless off .  Looking forward to more years of great reading.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

wvpeach said:


> My goodness gracious, so much whining about so little.


Whining?

Even those this board isn't associated with Amazon, it's pretty much an Amazon love-fest most of the time.


----------



## wvpeach (Jul 12, 2010)

Just saying, lets see I have had to call customer service this year with Dell, some oddball manufacturer of stereos as well as some packages not showing up when I ordered from some maternity shop my daughter had to have the latest fashions and as far as customer service goes Amazon beats them all hands down no doubt about it.

  Working with other companies can be like pulling teeth. 

  Geez trying to call my phone company I get such bad customer service I cringe at the thought of having to call them, they literally leave you on hold forever I think hoping you'll just go away. 

  I believe in praising a good job done when I can. And for years I had been bemoaning the ever worsening state of customer service. Didn't seem to matter who I had to call customer service was bad and getting worse all the time. Then I found Amazon and wow are they different. Matter of fact so different and so good to handle things quickly and professionally that I tell everybody about them as well as telling other companies when the occasion presents itself, that they should take a cue from Amazon. 

  In a world where customer service has gotten as bad as it has over the last 15 years I am more than happy to praise any company providing excellent customer service like Amazon. 

  So, never fear if you need service give Amazon a call and I think you'll be pleasantly surprised. 

  Then again some people are never happy, but such is life.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I think this thread should be renamed:  How is everyone's Kindle holding up: Tempting Fate

My K2i is a year and a month old and has not given me problems.  I did try the puzux crossword thing and it caused the thing to reboot, so I do not play crossword puzzles on it now.  I only ever hooked it up to the computer twice and that was to do the update thing last year.  Someday I will have to backup my archive thing but seriously, it's been great.  Of all the devices I have, the kindle has worked better than the rest and that includes my Honda.


----------



## Labrynth (Dec 31, 2009)

I had issues with my K2 off and on.  First one had really really bad ghosting so it went back within a few days.  Second lasted almost the full year before I had some battery issues with it.  THe third one seems fine thus far I guess.

I bought myself a K3 for my birthday since I couldn't think of anything else I really really wanted.  It works fine but the arrow keys on the nav pad have worn off in less than a few weeks.  Annoying but not enough for me to send it back since it takes me days to get all my books organized again.  What a PITA.


----------



## RChaffee (Mar 3, 2011)

This thread is scary! Many people with many problems, but i suppose there are lemons in every product. You cant please everyone, all the time. Just got one for my mom and she's loving it. When I started to read this thread to her, she got antsy, so I stopped telling her the bad parts. She worries...


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

My K3 is the opposite of my brother Dennis... it's managed to keep working for over a month now.


----------



## ScottB (Aug 25, 2010)

Edit: I rung them up, within 30 seconds I had a new Kindle being shipped to me


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

Gosh, I'm almost afraid to reply for fear of tempting fate as one person mentioned.
But...so far...so good. I had a minor issue with the battery at one point, but I let it drain and recharged it and it's working fine now. Although I'm crossing the fingers on one hand as I write this. 

I have a K2 and my hubby has a K3 and no complaints yet. And I'm happy to see hubby's been "seduced" by it despite his initial grumbles that he preferred just to read a "real book". Now...he's actually buying books. On the Kindle. And I haven't heard any grumpy remarks about nothing to read, blah, blah, for a while. Hehehehe. Welcome to the borg, my dear.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

My "Gollum"is two going on three and knock on wood just fine.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

I _almost_ wish my K1 would go to Silicon Heaven. The new ones have some cool features!
I bought mine refurbished in October 2009.

I won't buy a new one while this one is perfectly fine. :$


----------



## pittle (Sep 9, 2010)

KindleMom said:


> Just from what I've seen on this board, I would suspect your cover is the issue with the Kindle. Let us know what you figure out. And enjoy your subsidized lighted cover for which I paid full price.  And love.


I called Amazon about my Kindle problem and it was the non-lighted cover. They sent me a brand new lighted cover and I did not have to send the other one that I purchased at Target back. This seems to have fixed the problem. I like the new lighted cover - it is a little heavier than the other one, but not as heavy as a hardback book! Amazon is a great company to replace an item with a more expensive one!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I think I have a K3 (it was a gift, around xmas). I've had some problems (which at times seemed like they might become major problems, requiring a return), but so far have managed to muddle through with only some inconvenience now and then.

First off, everyone should learn how to restart their Kindles, as that fixes LOTS of possible problems. Indeed, as the Kindle OS is still a relative infant lifespan-wise, it may be prone to more crashes or glitches than you might expect (virtually ALL operating systems have such problems when young).

One way to minimize problems seems to be to be patient with your Kindle, as it doesn't respond well to impatience. For instance, if you turn off wifi and then turn it on again in rapid succession-- or maybe do the same thing with the sleep button-- your Kindle may crash, requiring a restart. Or it may develop a problem charging, requiring a restart. And sometimes even a proper restart may be hard to make happen. Yikes!

My own charging problem maybe had to do with the female plug easily misaligning with the Kindle's male connector when you put them together. I try to be more careful making that connection now, than before.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm not exactly easy on my Kindles. They go in my purse and get bumped around. I've dropped it once or twice... but we've had precious few problems. I've purchased/given as gifts about 15 kindles over the past few years. *MINE* have been fine and I'm the hardest on them. 

The only problems we've had are:

After seven months, my mom's K2 developed cracks along the hinge where the Amazon cover connected. I suspect she opened it backwards. I called CS hoping for a discount on a new one. She had a refurb one, free of charge, the next day. Phone call took 2 minutes, tops.

A kindle I gave as a gift suddenly went all wonky-screen after a few days (and being babied). Phone call took less than a minute.

My husband's DX, after having it for 15 months (note, out of warranty) stopped charging. Just wouldn't light up. Nothing. I called, again, hoping for a discount. A refurb, free of charge, the next day. I am STILL astounded by this one. You name ONE other company that would do that. Just one. I think we paid $480 for it originally. I was shocked.

The others have been perfectly fine. The newest Kindle owners are my 10-year-old, who got a K3 in a brown lighted cover a couple of months ago and my Aunt who got a K3 in a steel blue lighted cover earlier this month.

Seriously, you simply cannot beat Amazon's customer service.

Another, unrelated story... my email account was recently hacked (we have NO idea how, my tech guys have no idea). They sent a password reset and then took over my Amazon account (did I mention I have a LOT of kindles on my account - I purchase for family members a lot who don't really understand technology, just easier for me to manage their books). They changed the name, the password, the email address. I won't talk about how I feel about Amazon's security allowing that to happen so quickly, but... it took a few days of them looking into it, but they eventually restored my account, good as new. Not once did they make feel stupid or bad for the situation. They were polite and understanding (and I was FREAKING OUT the first time I called). I now have 2-layer security enabled on my gmail account and am grateful I never keep sensitive information in there.

Again... Amazon's customer service is the single biggest reason they get nearly all of my business (and money *laughing*)


----------



## joepr (Mar 16, 2011)

I know I have mine for a few days but if I have a complaint is that my kindle it freezes sometimes.

I understand that maybe is my fault because I pressing too many commands at once... but still.

I will try to be more patient.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

joepr said:


> I know I have mine for a few days but if I have a complaint is that my kindle it freezes sometimes.
> 
> I understand that maybe is my fault because I pressing too many commands at once... but still.
> 
> I will try to be more patient.


If you're using the basic Amazon cover without a light, that has MANY reports of causing random reboots or freezes.

But, yeah, you have to be patient with the thing and not try to do too much at once. . . .though I have noticed that the fewer books/collections you have the more responsive it is. Which isn't completely surprising. I have 10 collections with 700+ books scattered among them and it's not as quick as when I just had a handful of books, but still doesn't take too long. I've learned that if it seems to have frozen, the thing to do is just leave it. . .usually I'll come back 10 or 15 minutes later and it has caught up to me.


----------

